# Help Please! Stabilizing or Preserving Live Edge Slabs and Bark.



## LumberingWoodworker (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello Lumber Jocks!
A friend of mine just cut trees and realized he has the potential to make some nice live edge with bark coffee table tops. We know time is short to prep these slabs so we could really use your help in this learning process.

1. How can we preserve fresh cut cross section pine slab to be used as a table top? We want to keep the bark on the slab.

2. How can we prevent or minimize cracking?

3. Also, do we need to wait for the wood to completely dry before applying an epoxy finish?

Thanks a million!

Blessings!
Brian


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Answers:

1) Cut them in the winter to keep the bark, once the sap flows, It's too late.

2) You can't eliminate cracking, to minimize it seal both sides with anchor seal to slow down the drying.

3) Yes, the wood must be completely dry. It is going to take a while, like a year or two, be patient.


----------



## rick1955 (Jun 26, 2014)

http://www.preservation-solutions.com/wood-treatment-products/wood-treatment-product-guides/stabilizing-a-cross-cut-section-of-wood-with-pentacryl/
You can dry it with out splitting.


----------

